# Is it still good



## tdiowa (Jul 26, 2017)

Had a plastic sack of cooked pulled pork and bacon in my freezer in vacuum sealed bags. Sunday night I pulled them out and set them on the floor and grabbed a steak to cook. I went to get a pound of hamburger out 24 hours later and realized I had left the meat out. It had unthawed and was at room temperature. I put it back into the freezer and refroze it.

Is it still good?

I had a one pound bag of pulled pork and opened it up and it smelled alright and ate three or four bits without adverse effects.

What do you folks think?

TD


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 26, 2017)

Toss it... Better safe than sorry.

WELCOME  another HAWKEYE!!!!


----------



## link (Jul 26, 2017)

I agree with Smokebuzz, Better to be safe.

Link


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2017)

The bacon should be fine since it is cured. The Pork is risky and with one pound, l would toss it...JJ


----------

